# Pet Immigration Centre at Dunkerque



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anyone have any information about the pet immigration centre at Dunkerque? Getting the ferry back to Dover at 0800 and would like to know opening times and overnight parking possibilities etc.

Regards

Roger


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I can't help with times etc etc but I feel sure that Sonesta sailed from there, and that they came to the MH with the scanner through the window and that they didn't even have to get out of the MH.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We didn't park at Dunkerque port but there is an Aire not too far away. However, when we drove to it in November 2008, it was closed for the winter. We decided to stay on the Aire at Calais instead but maybe someone else can advise you of a closer spot or whether it is ok to say at the port itself?

As for going through pet passport control at Dunkerque, that was easy peasy and basically, we pulled up at the window, showed both the dogs and our passports and the lady in the booth just came to the motorhome window and asked us to hold the dogs whilst she scanned their microchips through the open cab window!! Something was put on the windscreen I think, which I gather was to show that the dogs had been checked and everything was ok and off we went and got in the lane for boarding the ferry. In fact we got there early as I expected it to be a long job and they even let us on an earlier ferry, so we were well impressed. We have 2 dogs and it really was a doddle! I was quite suprised as I expected a more long winded proceedure but truthfully, we didnt even have to get out the vehicle!

Good luck and don't worry it's all pretty straightforward!

Safe travels.

Sue


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Briarose and Sue for that, it is most helpful. We are not sure as yet if we will take our Choc Lab Muffin with us when we go off in May but it is nice to know that it is easy enough to get her back into the country.

Regards

Roger


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Its the same with Seafrance at calais, they hand you the scanner and ask you to do it, they don t even want to see the dog.

Yes its great that its so easy.

But what is the £25 for? Ok they ve had to stump up for a scanner but they provide no facilities at all. the dog has to stay in the vehicle. Many of us are taking dogs so I ve got to believe that the scanners are now paid for

How about a bit of pressure from the forum to try and get one of the short crossing companies to either not charge like Calmac or reduce the charge to something more reasonable ?

If one of seafrance, p&o, LD or Norfolk could offer a cheaper deal surely they would get many more bookings?

Jon


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello 
Dunkirk for me every time,scan the dog yourself,first time we came back i made a pigs ear of the scanning,got on board,asked a chap 'OK to have the window down a bit for the dog? Have you got a dog,you have no sticker. He then rang the check point to see if i had boarded legally,while he did this i said tell her its the numpty,he was smiling before i had finished,he then said i may have trouble at Dover but he would radio ahead.On getting to my car to exit the ferry, there was the chap with a disc which he had managed to get aboard before we sailed,great service,good food,the restaurant overlooks the sharp end at the front and you feel as if you are captain of the lugger. We stay about 40 mins inland at an aire in Arquess? near St Omer,2euros,by a lake great for dog walks,only problem might be a barrier is locked about 21.30 hrs,and i do not know when it is opened so do check. 
Ted


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Jon, upon querying the the charges with Calais control, they put the charges firmly and square at Defras door,they personally receive zilch, all goes to Defra. 8O 

tony


----------

